

Ask HN: Which startups have flexible vacations policy? - gfaremil

Meaning that vacations are not tracked but also not guaranteed. I'm not judging whether that is good or bad, but just want to understand how many startups are practicing this new approach.
======
shafqat
We have always had unlimited vacations at NewsCred and have never had anyone
abuse it. We are approx 20 people now. People love it.

~~~
cHalgan
May I ask you what is an average vacation time per year in your company?

~~~
shafqat
Honestly I don't know. I would guess it's slightly under the average at most
companies. Cetainly less than 20 days as an average. But we've had people take
a month and work in Thailand which is not counted as vacation. So this is not
some scheme to get people to work more. It's simply offering flexibility and
empowering our team to make their own choices.

